
Why Windows 7 Tablets Won't Kill iPad - tomh
http://mikeschaffner.typepad.com/michael_schaffner/2010/08/windows-7-and-tablets-an-ipad-killer.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MichaelSchaffner+%28Beyond+Blinking+Lights+and+Acronyms%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
stretchwithme
To be followed up by "Why dogs won't run over cars"

